# Eggs in a Basket



## southernlady (Oct 3, 2005)

Eggs in a Basket

2 ¼ cups water
1 tsp. salt
¾ cups grits

2 tbsp. butter or margarine
2 tbsp. all-purpose flour
¼ tsp. black pepper
1 cup milk
½ cup grated sharp cheddar cheese
½ pound bulk sausage

4 eggs (do not use fake eggs and I make this without eggs at all).

Crumble and brown sausage, drain and set aside. 

Bring salted water to boil in pot and add grits. Cover and reduce heat to low and continue cooking for 5 min, stirring occasionally.

Melt butter, stir in flour, black pepper, and milk. Cook stirring to thicken.  Add cheese, stirring until melted. 

To pot of grits, add sausage and ½ of cheese sauce. Pour into greased 8” baking dish. Make four indentations in mixture and break an egg into each one. Bake at 325° for 15-20 min until eggs are done.  Serve with remaining heated sauce.

I always leave out the eggs since I am allergic to them. I also double the sauce recipe and add even more cheese. This sauce could be used over biscuits and eggs for those unable to get grits. This is an all time favorite of mine but can be time and pot/pan consuming. 

Liz


----------



## crewsk (Oct 3, 2005)

I needed a good idea to help use up a 5 poung bag of grits my FIL gave me. This looks wonderful & my kids will love it! Thanks!


----------

